# Welcome New Members. Please read first.



## Administrator

Welcome new members to our friendly confines here at catforum.com. We hope you will enjoy the valuable knowledge and friendships that can be made here in our community. 

In an effort to minimize spam in our community, we have implemented the following for ALL new members:

As a new member to catforum, *your first post to the forum WILL be moderated*. This means they will not show up on the forum until they are approved by a moderator or administrator. 

The admin for the forum is *Administrator*. 

The moderators are:

*doodlebug, Heather102180 and marie73*

Your first post will be in the intro section only, your own topic, introducing yourself. If you are unsure of how to start your own topic, simply click on the button that says "New Topic" and fill out the subject line and the message body, and then click Submit.

The reason we are implementing this new method is to cut down on the amount of spam we receive. We do not allow the sale of cats on this forum, and any posts advertising breeders, litters, soon to be litters, be deleted and the account will be banned.

*Please allow up to 48 hours for post approvals*. Do *not* make additional posts while you are awaiting post approval. Our staff is made up of volunteers who generously donate their time to make sure this forum runs smoothly; however, they do have lives of their own. This is even more true if you post during an off-time, such as the weekend, or late at night. 

Thank you for your understanding and welcome to Catforum.com.

Admins and Mods


----------

